# Canon EOS 80D filmmaker-oriented review (& 5D MKIII comparison)



## luciolepri (May 16, 2016)

Hi there!
I just wrote this review:
www.luciolepri.it/nwp/canon_eos_80d_review.htm
I was curious to check the new sensor performances and to see if this camera could be a good second body for shooting events. I was mostly attracted by the Movie Servo AF feature. Unfortunately, video noise, as usual with Canon APS-C cameras, it's very high...


----------

